# Mon app strore a changé de langue!!



## stéphane33 (16 Mars 2011)

Bonsoir,
depuis ce soir mon app store est anglais...
Dans la barre du haut : Featured, Top charts, Categories, Purchased...

Pourquoi???


----------



## jjmortibus (9 Avril 2011)

J'ai eu la même chose avant hier et c'est revenu tout seul ? personne a une idée de ce bug


----------



## pepeye66 (9 Avril 2011)

Je ne sais pas quelle en est la raison mais il y a en bas à droite de la fenêtre un "rond" où cliquer pour choisir la langue dans une fenêtre de drapeaux...


----------



## tibox33 (22 Avril 2011)

Idem, c'est passé en allemand hier ! On/Off et tout va bien ouf !


----------



## r e m y (22 Avril 2011)

Chez moi, j'ai constaté hier l'apparition du drapeau français en bas à droite et les titres de la barre du haut sont repassés en français.


----------



## stéphane33 (22 Avril 2011)

Oui en effet l'interface de l'App Store est dorénavant en français!


----------



## r e m y (22 Avril 2011)

ca fout la trouille cette capacité d'Apple de contrôler à distance le comportement d'une application installée sur notre Mac...
sans même faire la moindre mise à jour, le comportement de l'application se modifie d'un jour sur l'autre au bon vouloir d'Apple!


----------



## Sly54 (22 Avril 2011)

r e m y a dit:


> ca fout la trouille cette capacité d'Apple de contrôler à distance le comportement d'une application installée sur notre Mac...
> sans même faire la moindre mise à jour, le comportement de l'application se modifie d'un jour sur l'autre au bon vouloir d'Apple!


Je ne pense pas que ça soit un contrôle à distance, mais plutôt une connexion dès qu'on lance l'application MAS. Il n'y a qu'à utiliser (par ex.) Little snitch pour s'en rendre compte

Après, c'est vrai que là on parle de la barre de menus


----------

